

Don't just write good code, write less code. - geelen
http://benhoskin.gs/2012/05/20/fast-well-big-small

======
christianbryant
I would add, write with awareness of standards, best-practices and
portability; all of which is often possible through use of code that is
minimal due to its heavy use of standard libraries.

------
_color
You have discovered spartan programming.

